# Unbelievable-pattern link to 100+ shawl patterns



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.yarnover.net/web/patterns/shawls.html


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, thank you!!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link ! I tried to look at them, but most of them do not exist,- just empty pages ! But I was lucky enough to find a very prety and complicated, but had all chards in it and I am planning to knit it as soon, as I'll have yarn for it ! The name is "Rose Trellis Shawl",-very prety ! Thank you fpr this link, again !


----------



## Blackie 3 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dear Joann Cartwright,
I read your write up on the problems you were having with the Puffy Cloth pattern and how Twopointysticks came to your rescue.I decided to see the pattern.when I clicked in I kept getting "not found on server".Would you be willing to post the instructions?

Forever Knitting
Blackie 3


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I find such websites more frustrating than not. It's just a page that has a collection of links - many expired or broken - to other websites where the patterns _may_ be found.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you Tyberri. This is great


----------



## kgiles326 (Jul 31, 2011)

yes, there WERE a lot of broken links, but I found a TON of patterns to add to my bookmarks -- just spent like 30 minutes browsing through there -- could have spent more! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

What a great site - thank you!!


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

ARG!!! I spent all my free time and some not so free time on Ravelry looking at shawl patterns to find one I thought I could make. I must have bookmarked 100 of them. I vowed to NOT look at shawls today.....HOLD ME BACK!! 

But thanks for the link. I'll try to hold off until tomorrow.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link.


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

The wedding shawl is beautiful, thank you for sharing.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

The one free shawl pattern I wanted the pattern for you had to sign with your email so they could pester you with purching items. I did save the side-to-side crocheted shall to make for charity as once you know that pattern, it will be mindless to make/take anywhere.

I don't usually sign up for those sites but wanted that pattern as had seen it several times. So maybe can delete it later.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks so much. Found a lot of different shawl patterns.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Has anyone knit the Cat's Paw Lace Shawl from Annie's Attic?
I have questions. The descriptions are so lacking in how the patterns are constructed that you cannot decide if you wnt to buy them.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks.


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I think there must be 1000 patterns to look at.
That is the best site
Thank you


----------



## fayby (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, thank you for the link. I took some time browsing to find and download the beautiful Bird's Eye Shawl. This one will be for me, fayby


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------

